
Polynesians, Native Americans made contact before European arrival - chameleon_world
https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2020/07/polynesians-and-native-americans-made-early-contact.html
======
chameleon_world
Polynesians, Native Americans made contact before European arrival... genetic
study finds

Had to cut off the last few words

